# Gleicher Code?



## ven000m (30. Jun 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin mir fast sicher, aber nur reine Sicherheitsfrage, ob die nachfolgenden Positionen logisch das Gleiche aussagen:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-2" standalone="yes"?>
<!DOCTYPE auftragsformular SYSTEM "file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ven000m/Desktop/XML/auftragsformular/auftragsformular.dtd">
<auftragsformular>
	<kunde>
		<name></name>
		<strasse></strasse>
		<plz></plz>
		<ort></ort>		
	</kunde>
	
	
	<position>
		<artikelnr></artikelnr>
		<anzahl></anzahl>		
	</position>
	
	
	<position anzahl="" artikelnr="">		
	</position>
	
</auftragsformular>
```

Gruß und vielen Dank. ven000m


----------



## Roar (1. Jul 2006)

nö, kommt drauf an, wie du die xml datei verarbeitest.wenn du prüfst, ob ein attribut oder kind element vorhanden ist, jo. aber so, ist ein attribut kein ersatz für ein kind element oder andersrum.


----------



## byte (1. Jul 2006)

Jo, semantisch äquivalent ist da mal gar nix. Denn eine XML-Datei trifft überhaupt keine Aussage über Semantik. Das ist ne Frage der Interpretation der XML-Datei. 

Du kannst in Deinem Beispiel in beiden Fällen die gleichen Informationen unterbringen. Aber die Syntax ist halt verschieden.


----------

